# Cheapest driveway markers 2012



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Who sells the cheapest driveway markers online?

I'm looking for small quantities (100-200). The best price I can find for basic markers is angelo's supplies which sells 100 four foot long stakes for $49.50 plus $21.50 for shipping totaling $0.71 per marker with shipping. 

Has anyone found any cheaper?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Seems to be cheap for that quantity

Haven't seen cheaper yet


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is usually the best price around


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright that's what I wanted to hear, I've been buying from them for the past few years but haven't price checked in a while.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

NicholasMWhite;1502571 said:


> Alright that's what I wanted to hear, I've been buying from them for the past few years but haven't price checked in a while.


Shipping to Canada is $296... pretty much kills the deal.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, maybe you should check out this place:

http://www.drivewaymarkerdepot.com/main.sc

That place may be cheaper than angelo's depending on how many you order seeing as the have a flat rate $9.99 shipping charge no matter how many are ordered.

Another difference is drivewaymarkerdepot puts a pencil tip on the end of theirs and has a plastic end on the top. Angelo's just puts a slight angle on one end of their stakes and has no plastic end. I don't see the plastic end as a selling point, since I don't see any use for it.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

While on the subject of stakes.

What is the easiest way you have found to pound them into the ground?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for starting this thread. It saves me a lot of work. I'll be ordering my stakes next week from one of these places.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

NicholasMWhite;1502578 said:


> While on the subject of stakes.
> 
> What is the easiest way you have found to pound them into the ground?


I used a piece of 1/2" od pipe cut 6 inches shorter than the stake, and welded a top plate to push/pound on.I also put a ground stop at the bottom. It works great for my purposes and I very rarely need to use a hammer. It also doubles as a guide so that every stake is exactly 6 inches in the ground. On a level lot it is nice to look down a line of stakes and see them all lined up perfectly.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

04ram1500;1502612 said:


> I used a piece of 1/2" od pipe cut 6 inches shorter than the stake, and welded a top plate to push/pound on.I also put a ground stop at the bottom. It works great for my purposes and I very rarely need to use a hammer. It also doubles as a guide so that every stake is exactly 6 inches in the ground. On a level lot it is nice to look down a line of stakes and see them all lined up perfectly.


I'll have to consider making one of those, I have been using a similar sized rod cut about 6 inches shorter than the stake and just use a hammer to hammer it down flush with the top of the rod, but your tool seems a little easier.

I may try to "improve" on your idea and weld some foot steps to the bottom of the rod so I can just press it down with my foot.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I use a 3/8 conceret drill bit with a hammer drill.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

NicholasMWhite;1502614 said:


> I may try to "improve" on your idea and weld some foot steps to the bottom of the rod so I can just press it down with my foot.


I was going to try the foot pegs, but I was afraid pipe that small might bend or break the weld if you pushed down too hard on that one spot. If it works for you post a pic.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A piece of threaded pipe with an end cap works just as well, no welding and fab time. 
Smaller version of a t bar hammer.
http://www.drivewaymarkerdepot.com/main.sc They don't like my funny/money either.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We have been buying the angelos ones for years. Considering that half get stolen or broken cheap is good. If we did residential work I think I might spend more to get the reflective tape wrap....


----------

